# expert help me



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

my p's are all side by size on the gravel not hovering over it almot laying on it do not move they 3 3" rbs ehat those siptoms mean usally ?

thnx -shroom-


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

check you water peramiters ASAP and if u dont have a test kit do a 35% water change.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Stress... like Bcollin said, check your water parameters.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Def check your water perimeters!!!! High ammonia or nitrites are the leading cause of unknown deaths.

Hows your set up? From past experiences, when power went out for an 8 hr period, I come home to Ps discolored, imobile and half dead because of no oxygen in the tank. Do you also have water surface agitation for oxy/co2 mixture? Still water can also kill your Ps slowely.


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

did water change they seem to be fine when i got home from school there active now i dont know what happen my nitrite was off the wall amonia is 0 and nirate is safe why am i detecting so much nitrite is that a sign of it being cycled or reversing its self maybe re-cycleing>?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

i shroom i said:


> did water change they seem to be fine when i got home from school there active now i dont know what happen my nitrite was off the wall amonia is 0 and nirate is safe why am i detecting so much nitrite is that a sign of it being cycled or reversing its self maybe re-cycleing>?


 High nitrItes means your tank isn't fully cycled yet (or started re-cycling for whatever reason): it seems to be in the second/third stage of the cycling process:

1. ammonia spike;
2. decreasing ammonia, nitrIte spike;
3. decreasing nitrItes, increasing nitrAtes, which should be removed by doing regular water changes and are also taken from the water by live plants (small amounts only)

If I remember correctly, you could add a bit of salt to the water to alleviate the negative effects of high nitrAtes (better ask before actually adding salt!). A water change will also lower the amount of nitrItes, but will increase the period it will take to fully cycle the tank a little...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> If I remember correctly, you could add a bit of salt to the water to alleviate the negative effects of high nitrAtes (better ask before actually adding salt!).


 nitrItes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's what i meant...







(damn keyboard!!!







)

Thanks for correcting, Don!


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

dam im getting a breeding pair of reds pretty soon if i added bi spira or whatever its called and did water changes 2 times a week would that speed it up or no?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

i would say do a check on ur water and perhaps put some cemicals in as soon as you can!!


----------

